# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  رسائل الماسنجر

## @Abu Ali@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الله صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد* 

*عندي مشكلة أتمنى أن تساعدوني* 

*المشكله في الرسائل : إذا أحد يرسل ما توصلني رسالته* 

*و المشكلة الثانية أول ما يرسل شخص إلي رسالة مباشرة تجيه رساله* 

*من غير ان ارسل له انا.*


*تحياتي  لكمـ جميعآ .*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

*Hello my friend* 

*I don't know how , but try change the tools*

*اوكي ما أدري غير كذا*

*أتمنى أني أفدتك*
*عجبتني صورة التوقيع*


*see you soon*

----------

